# What cover do you hunt?



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sharptail season is just around the corner and I am wondering what type of cover you guys hunt for grouse. I am new to the eastern part of ND and am going to start scouting in the coming weeks for areas open to hunt. I have always been a pasture grouse hunter. Around home we'd always hunt the same couple pasture areas with dugouts and brushy thickets. Any tips for the eastern part of the state that works for you? CRP, tree rows, alfalfa??

Any favorite watering holes I shouldn't miss while I'm out and about??


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Transitions between crop and pasture/CRP. Sandhills southwest of Fargo and pasture land to the north and west provide some good opportunity.

Bob


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Taller alfalfa fields and pasture bordered by cut wheat are always a good start.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I would follow holmsvc. If you pick up what he misses and spills you can live well.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks guys, if anyone wants to go on a scouting trip and stop at a watering hole or two, let me know!


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Bob Kellam said:


> Transitions between crop and pasture/CRP. Sandhills southwest of Fargo and pasture land to the north and west provide some good opportunity.
> 
> Bob


If you mean the sandhills in the Kindred area that would fall in the closed zone for sharptail. Gotta be West of highway 32.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Wheat stubble that runs up to cover. Single tree belts with wheat stubble, or alfalfa. Edges of standing sunflowers, or corn with cut wheat. Old train tracks with thick cover. Buffalo berry patches in pasture. On windy days the back side of hills in pasture out of the wind. All good places to try.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Dick Monson said:


> I would follow holmsvc. If you pick up what he misses and spills you can live well.


Come on now Dick, I don't spill that much.


----------

